
The Joy of Recruiters - edward
http://www.earth.li/~noodles/blog/2015/11/recruiters.html
======
sportanova
I don't think recruiters are terrible as a class of people (though I do love
making fun of them), but I do want 99% of them out of the equation. It's
insane that we're letting 15-25% of first year salary slip through our fingers
and go to middlemen who don't give a shit about us or the state of our craft.
We're the technologists and we should be controlling AND capturing the value.
Which is what I'm working on now..

